# Stupid Router usage



## Hawk1953 (Dec 15, 2010)

The user not the router. 

Many years ago, way before digital cameras so no pics, I was making small games with my router. It turned out that I needed one more and since I had taken the router off of the table I was going to be quick and hold the router upside down between my knees while cutting the channels in a wood base. The base flew into the wall, the bit cut into the end of my middle finger, and I was so VERY glad that the router fell away from me. We all learn from each other but it could have really bad and though embarrassing I hope to never hear that anyone hear does something so stupid.


----------



## haglered (Jan 15, 2011)

*Yes it is*

That does sound rather stupid. Even I can imagine that not having a firm grip on your router can cause some serious accidents. I have noticed they tend to act like a gyroscope and can have a mind of their own.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I trust that your post can be helpful to someone new with tool and save then your experience.


----------



## Hawk1953 (Dec 15, 2010)

Believe me it was a last moment thing done by a novice at the time trying to save a few moments of time. I was taught a lesson both in planning and patience.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh, I suspect all of us have done something (or many somethings  ) really stupid in our lives... some just won't admit it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

:nono: not I. 

There are NO shortcuts seems to be the hardest lesson to learn.


----------

